# What is the best type of flour to use for making bagels?



## ericdunn (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm planning to make bagels for the 1st time in my life. Just seeking your professional advice as to what type of flour (AP, cake flour, etc.) is best for making bagels (chewy type)? I'm planning to start with the very basic sesame seed bagels.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Any nationally known bread flour (not the White Lily brand) that's high in gluten, 5g per serving. Check the label for specs.

(EDIT) Go* here*.


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, high-gluten bread flour.

There are good recipes in Jeffrey Hamelman's _Bread_ and Peter Reinhart's _Bread-Baker's Apprentice_, to mention two recent books.  Hopefully you have some bread experience already.


----------



## jack75 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been hearing that high-gluten flour is perfect but you can use bread flour too.


----------

